# Impatient, how to induce labor at home



## LGibbs31

Okay, so iv read alot online about induction at home. I'm 36 weeks I'm a FTM. I know I should just wait and let it all happen itself but iv been walking like I normally would do before I got pregnant, me and my fiance haven't had sex much because I'm super uncomfortable. I'm trying jump start everything to maybe get 1cm or 2cm dilated by the end of the week. I went to the doctor today and she said I'm thinning out but didn't tell me how much. Also do you thin out than dilate?


----------



## nov_mum

Sorry to say but it happens when baby is ready. The tips for encouraging baby along really only work if baby is ready and even then I think sex is about the only thing studies have actually shown works. The best advice I can give is to make plans, loads of them. Babies always tend to present at the least convenient time so plans things you are really looking forward to and nature will take it's course. Before you know it, baby will be here early and you will have to cancel everything. If this plan doesn't work, at least you will be busy and it might take your mind off it. As a fourth time preggo mum I implore you to sleep, nap, read, watch movies. These things will seem more valuable than winning the lottery in a few weeks hehehe. Good luck : )


----------



## bumblebeexo

Inductions tips at home won't work unless your body is ready I'm afraid.. I tried a few when I reached full-term but now I realise it's not going to work. Still fun to try though! Here's some suggestions though to keep you busy, and you never know, might work for you!

- Sex
- Walking/dancing
- Galloping (youtube it, it looks hilarious!)
- Spicy food
- Nipple stimulation
- Bouncing on a birthing ball


----------



## Sparkle2

I am 38 weeks and so impatient!!! 
We are trying:
Sex-lots!!!
Walking
Pineapples
Spicy food
Clary sage oil to massage
Acupressure
Bouncing on the ball
Nipple stimulation

Lol!

It just helps to be doing something to try and encourage her to say hi to the world, even if it doesn't work. 

And I am terrified of going overdue...i don't think I could take it. And my hosp will only induce at 40+12......gulp.


----------



## LGibbs31

My doctor said he would induce me at 39 weeks cause my mom lives 3 hours away and I want her in the room with me but everything has been healthy and baby is measuring big so I wanna try to have him once I reach like 38 weeks(if my body allows it). I don't wanna be induced at the hospital cause I heard its a longer more painful drawn out labor process I'd much rather try home remedies first and if it doesn't work than induction at the hospital is the way to go. Thank yall it helped alot. Iv done accupressure and I cab only walk for about 20 minutes without getting exhausted Haha. My fiance works 12 hour shifts so sex doesn't really work out for us although I heard from EVERYONE it works. How does the pinapple thing work? I love pinapple but haven't tried it yet to induce. I'm getting more anxious and impatient everyday. I also don't have a big ball but I have a bouncy bed...so would bouncing on the edge of the bed maybe work?


----------



## Sparkle2

LGibbs31 said:


> My doctor said he would induce me at 39 weeks cause my mom lives 3 hours away and I want her in the room with me but everything has been healthy and baby is measuring big so I wanna try to have him once I reach like 38 weeks(if my body allows it). I don't wanna be induced at the hospital cause I heard its a longer more painful drawn out labor process I'd much rather try home remedies first and if it doesn't work than induction at the hospital is the way to go. Thank yall it helped alot. Iv done accupressure and I cab only walk for about 20 minutes without getting exhausted Haha. My fiance works 12 hour shifts so sex doesn't really work out for us although I heard from EVERYONE it works. How does the pinapple thing work? I love pinapple but haven't tried it yet to induce. I'm getting more anxious and impatient everyday. I also don't have a big ball but I have a bouncy bed...so would bouncing on the edge of the bed maybe work?

Fresh pineapple is meant to be good for your cervix.

Yeah, I'm sure bouncing on bed could be similar, they also say star jumps and speed humps!!! Good luck to you, labor dust coming your way!!! Let me know if any methods work!! Xx


----------



## missjayde1987

I think with the sex it's ,ore the sperm with 2 of mine we had sex and I let the sperm stay all night like I just rolled over and went to sleep straight away didn't go to the toilet or anything and woke up in the morning in labour


----------



## missjayde1987

Twice!!!!


----------



## akblaze

Being someone who had hoped my little girl would be early (after 37 wks though) I found out at 34 weeks that I was 5cm and 90%.. My doc sent me home to take it easy but DH and I had sex and well three hrs later I went into labor at 36.3. I'm not one to try and give advice that isn't wanted but everyone says at 36 weeks the baby's will be fine and need no help but my little girl is in the NICU...
Why not just wait it out one more week until your LO is full term? One week will go a LONG way for his/her health.
If your determined though... I blame sex for throwing me into active labor. We only did it once too. 

Also I Was told that first timers normally thin out and then dilate.

Best of luck to you and your little one!! :flower:


----------

